

Zed A. Shaw - The Web Will Die When OOP Dies [video] - Bodil
https://vimeo.com/43380467

======
PopaL
Great talk. Zed has a way of telling people to open their eyes and think for
themselves that is admirable, even when you don't agree with him.

------
mrgreenfur
Fuck! Bullshit! Zed is fun!

------
sveisvei
Zed brings the zhit

